# work gloves- for the Winter



## MillerTreeMN (Nov 30, 2009)

we do work in the winter- 

i would have to guess even when its down to 10 degrees- and i bet i have been out at almost 0 degrees. often times its still 20-30 degrees out on the days we work in the winter, but... the bills keep coming in, so i keep working... 

my biggest problem is finding good gloves for the winter. 

what do you use ??


----------



## ctrees4$ (Nov 30, 2009)

I use 2 pair in the winter. The ones on my hands and the other pair is cooking on the dash board. When my hands get cold I have a nice toasty pair waiting on me.


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Nov 30, 2009)

i do that alot also, but it costs money to leave the truck running... 

ive seen some thin rubber work gloves, i wonder if i could slide those into some XXL leather gloves. the rubber should keep the water out, and the warmth in.... 


if anyone ORDERS a specific pair online that they recommended please send me the link so i can try them out


----------



## lego1970 (Nov 30, 2009)

I struggle with that as well. As soon as you compress the insulation against the tree the cold seeps in so thin gloves are out, yet the thick gloves offer no dexterity, so it seems like a no win situation. The only thing I try to do is keep contact with thin bark trees to a minimum.


----------



## ctrees4$ (Nov 30, 2009)

I cut with a bucket truck so the truck runs most of the day. Warming gloves is not a problem nor costing me any more money.


----------



## ray benson (Dec 1, 2009)

Wonder if the Atlas 451 Thermal Work gloves are any good? The regular blue atlas 300's didn't help. The cheap brown jersey gloves were warmer, just keep switching them out.


----------



## jsd176 (Dec 1, 2009)

I've had a pair of Rough Rider insulated work gloves for about 4 years now. I used them a lot when I worked for a construction company. I am an engineer so I didn't use them hard for ten hours a day, but they got their fair share of use. I like them a lot and they keep your hands warm. Here is a link, I'm not sure if they are the exact same gloves or not.

http://www.galeton.com/item_detail.asp?SKU=22603PR


----------



## Ed*L (Dec 1, 2009)

I've used these for a few years now. http://www.reidsupply.com/GrpResults.aspx?st=GLOVES&pid=0&aitm=185297&apid=0

Been very pleased with them.

Ed


----------



## gwiley (Dec 1, 2009)

Consider using inserts - silk (yes, from wintersilks, just don't let anyone see you with the catalog). 

Another, more macho option is wool inserts - they make things bulky but can't be beat for warmth., When I was in the army we used leather shells with wool inserts, I was really surprised at how well that setup worked.


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey. Thought I could help here.

I use seal skinz. You'll notice they're a bit pricey, but you should be able to get 2 pair to last you a winter. They're crazy. I'm in Michigan, and we get windy, watery, cold, cold, cold days. I've been in sub-zero with these for hours and not gotten even cold. Sometimes I have to take them off for a minute because my hands actually get too hot. They're pretty durable too.

This thread reminded me to order another pair for my wife. lol 

Thanks and God Bless.

http://www.sealskinz.com/cgi-bin/psProdSrch.cgi

Tons of windproof/waterproof stuff. Hope the link is ok? Sorry if I'm not supposed to do that.

Jeff


----------



## cam185 (Dec 1, 2009)

Carhart makes a bad ass pair of insulated gloves. i wore them in 4 feet of snow, neg 10 degrees while diggin stumps out by hand and my hands were nice and toasty. i think they were 60 bucks and worth every penny:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 2, 2009)

I use the grippy black gloves with an isulation layer. Not sure if the same brand as others have mentioned but basically the same thing. I buy them at a Fleet and Farm store. The trick for me is to buy hand heaters (hot hands or other brands) in bulk and to slide one into each glove to help keep my hands warm. I place them on top of my hand rather on the bottom so they don't interfere with running saws. My fingers will get cold from time to time so also having a second pair heating on the dash works well too. Especially when it's wet out - having a warm dry pair to replace the wet ones is crucial.


----------



## Groundman One (Dec 2, 2009)

I always find the first hour of work makes my fingers hurt like hell no matter what glove I'm wearing. After that it mellows. 

I use standard insulated construction gloves, with an extra pair stuffed in my jacket somewhere. Liners sometimes. The stretchy Atlas gloves provide a great grip in the snow, but even the insulated kind are almost worthless in the cold.

One year we worked in serious slush and snow and we used these huge orange rubber gloves with wool liners. Kind of weird, but never had cold or wet hands. Ski gloves are great, very warm, but they break down far too fast. 

I'm going to check out the Carhartt gloves mentioned above.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Dec 2, 2009)

When I worked on a drilling crew I would wear rubber gloves with the black jersey gloves in side of them during the winter. They kept my hands warm enough. But you had to keep changing the jersey gloves as the got wet from sweat. I have heated handles on my 2156 after a while you do not want to let go of the saw.

Billy


Oh the rubber gloves I was using were pretty thick and would be hard to control a saw with.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 6, 2009)

cam185 said:


> Carhart makes a bad ass pair of insulated gloves. i wore them in 4 feet of snow, neg 10 degrees while diggin stumps out by hand and my hands were nice and toasty. i think they were 60 bucks and worth every penny:hmm3grin2orange:



At negative 10 I must assume the ground was frozen. I gotta ask how did you dig up the dirt while frozen?


----------

